# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  ideja za humanitarnu akciju

## Pepy

Drage, 

trebala bih vašu pomoć - jedna firma želi donirati 500 000 kn u humanitarne svrhe, a ne zna što bi i gdje bi. 

Svi prijedlozi kome donirati i u koju svrhu - od udruga do privatnih osoba u nevolji su dobrodošle. 

Puno hvala,

----------


## kukica

http://www.donacije.info/

----------


## VedranaV

Npr. Hrvatska udruga primalja će biti jako zahvalna na bilo kakvoj donaciji, treba im za edukaciju.

----------


## kukica

udruga Korablja isto treba za edukaciju:

http://roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=49899

----------


## Pepy

Drage cure, 

puno hvala  na idejama. Proslijedila sam pa vam javim kako je prošlo. 

 :Wink:

----------


## Mukica

jel im ja mogu preporucit da ce vise koristi napravit ak naprave 10 velikih donacija po 50.000 kn nego 50 po 10.000 ili 100 po 5.000 kn

----------


## Mukica

i btw. rodi je potrebna ograda na galeriji u rodinom gnijezdu koja gosta cca. 15.000 kn... pa ak im bas tolko ostane nerasporedjeno - ziro racun udruge je na portalu

----------


## mu

ja sam u istom problemu. naime trabala bi naći udrugu koja se brine o napuštenoj djeci. surfala sam po internetu i neznam kam da uputim link.
dvojim oko nazorove, lekenika....nemam pojma kaj da radim. kome je potrebnija donacija?

----------


## devet_mjeseci

A za Hrabro srce? 
http://www.hrabro-srce.hr/default.asp

----------


## giga

Ljubitelji automobila  "Alfa romeo" organiziraju humanitarne akcije za nezbrinutu djecu u Rijeci, Zagrebu i Splitu.
Zainteresirani mogu se javit na ovdje ili na moj pp.
Hvala

http://www.alfisti.hr/forum/index.php?board=26.0

----------


## sorciere

autonomna ženska kuća vapi za donacijama... a da ne kažem koliko djece tamo bude...

----------


## zelimo_bebu

> autonomna ženska kuća vapi za donacijama... a da ne kažem koliko djece tamo bude...


Slažem se s ovim...nije da sam protiv edukacije, ali ipak je konkretnije ovo! Ili za bilo koji dom za napuštenu djecu ili udruge djece s invaliditetom!!!

----------


## litala

mozda neki dom na periferiji drzave?

----------


## Mukica

> sorciere prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> autonomna ženska kuća vapi za donacijama... a da ne kažem koliko djece tamo bude...
> 
> 
> Slažem se s ovim...nije da sam protiv edukacije, ali ipak je konkretnije ovo! Ili za bilo koji dom za napuštenu djecu ili udruge djece s invaliditetom!!!


zelimo_bebu AZK se ne bavi (samo) edukacijom
nego vecinu vremena zbrinjavanjem zlostavljanih zena i njihove djece (znas ono kad neku zenu s dvoje male djece prebije muz, njega odvede murja a svekrva je usred noci skupa s dvoje djece izbaci bez cipela van na kisu...)

----------


## sorciere

i?

ko je dobio lovu?   :Grin:

----------


## mu

ja budem organizirala za djecu u nazorovoj. 
nekako sam se odlučila za njih. 
valjda to bude dobra odluka.

----------


## pujica

zakljucavam u skladu s novim Pravilima podforuma

----------

